# 1989 Porsche Speedster + 930 Slantnose Turbo by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Two Porsches originally booked for "light correction" and cleanups which ended up becoming moderate paint correction and light restorative detail work on both vehicles.

First, 89' Speedster...

Wheels and tires cleaned with light mix of AutoGlym CWC 1:1










Paint looked like this before correction up close...










After all prep, claying and paint readings the correction process started on the single stage paint.

Paint correction carried out with M105, Menzerna Powerfinish and PO85rd

Some correction shots...




























Under the Fenix LED @ 640lumens










Pads after polishing single stage paint...



















All plastic and rubber trim was treated with Pre-Wow and then Black Wow, prior all trim was scrubbed clean with isopropyl alch. to remove old dressing and dirt

Using a foam detail stick to dress the engine cover










After










Interior treated with Leatherique, doorjambs lightly polished and waxed, door trim dressed etc.

Faded door latch before..










After..




























Interior finished










Final photos:





































Inside for the final wipedown before delivery...



















Next: 930 Slantnose Turbo Cab

The condition of this car was actually a bit worse than the Speedster, the finish lacking in gloss and clarity and the trim work looking very dry and faded.

Sometimes picking up defects on white is hard to show on camera so here is a 50/50 using just the T8 setup in my garage to show the difference in color and clarity...



















4"pads used to polish near the window cowl




























Wing rubber needed multiple applications of black wow to restore a natural black sheen..










Fan cover before...










After..










LSP: Werkstat AJT x3

Finished shots..














































Total time: About 40hrs. between the 2 cars.

Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave*


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

*drools* They look absoloutely amazing, great job! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Two very nice cars there :thumb:..


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Noice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

They looks amazing..both..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning cars, that Speedster is :argie: :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet work there Dave! I'll take the red one!


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

stunning job on both cars!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Fantastic work on 2 gorgeous cars! :doublesho 

Do they belong to the same owner?

Dave, what ratio of IPA with water are you cleaning the trims with?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb works there Dave :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work as ever! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice work on 2 awesome cars 

Baz


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work as always Dave


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Suberman said:


> Fantastic work on 2 gorgeous cars! :doublesho
> 
> Do they belong to the same owner?
> 
> Dave, what ratio of IPA with water are you cleaning the trims with?


Yes same owner.

IPA mixed at about 60/40 alch. to distilled water :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:

Brilliant - Stunning motors too


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------

